

Facebook Confirms It Will Officially Support GIFs - hdivider
http://techcrunch.com/2015/05/29/facebook-confirms-it-will-officially-support-gifs/#.gqzep2:M3Gf

======
state
This is the kind of thing that just makes me wish there was a open source or
distributed alternative to these services. Really? A decision like this is
news? What happened to the internet?

~~~
satori99
It is a bit surreal to see a news story about an enormous Internet company
announcing GIF support in 2015.

------
dpatrick86
Interesting timing for BuzzFeed to announce plans for an IPO.

[http://www.businessinsider.com/buzzfeed-
ipo-2015-5](http://www.businessinsider.com/buzzfeed-ipo-2015-5)

------
saratogacx
I'm a bit surprised, there was enough thought put into this that facebook
won't end up looking like a buzzfeed article.

> GIFs will auto-play on Facebook in line with your current video autoplay
> settings. If you choose to disable autoplay in your settings, you can tap or
> click a GIF (as indicated by “GIF” in a white circle on the image) to play
> it instead.

------
bikeshack
Looping MP4s are not GIFs

------
DanBC
I'm looking forward to all the jif/gif conversations I'm about to have.

~~~
civilian
Hard-g won, it's yet another name of an invention that got away from it's
inventor. (See: the crapper)

